# Who makes a modern mount short Tele bridge?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm after a modern mount (3 screws), 3 saddle, short, Bigsby B5 compatible Tele bridge. It will be mounted on a MIM Cabronita with a TV Jones Classic in the bridge. Prefer compensated brass saddles. Who makes these?
I found something through Rutters and Callaham, any others?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Stewmac
guitar fetish
Warmoth


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a peek at some of these before my original post, sadly couldn't find that I'm after.



djmarcelca said:


> Stewmac
> guitar fetish
> Warmoth


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Callaham makes one specifically for a Bigsby, Or it can be used as a string through. Compensated brass saddles or stainless ( extra)

Callaham Vintage Guitars and Parts (Callaham Vintage Hardtail Bridge with Enhanced Brass Saddles Specialized for Bigsby Flat Mount styled Vibratos)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Callaham makes one specifically for a Bigsby, Or it can be used as a string through. Compensated brass saddles or stainless ( extra)
> 
> Callaham Vintage Guitars and Parts (Callaham Vintage Hardtail Bridge with Enhanced Brass Saddles Specialized for Bigsby Flat Mount styled Vibratos)


This was the first one I found and probably my number one choice at the moment. I have a quote from Callaham but I'd like to see some comparisons.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't think a modern mount 3 saddle bridge exists as a half-bridge, especially not one notched for a bigsby.
One can be made by taking a grinder/dremel to a modern bridge and then drilling it for the 3 barrel bridge, but best case scenario it's going to be a relic.

It's not going to look shiny and new like the one above.
You're going to have to cut and grind through the chrome, and the cost of getting it rechromed would probably make it more expensive than the calihan one.

If you're looking for a relic one than I can cut down a modern bridge and age the rest of the finish to look consistant.
But for a shiny one, go with the one above.

Nathan


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nnieman said:


> I don't think a modern mount 3 saddle bridge exists as a half-bridge, especially not one notched for a bigsby.
> One can be made by taking a grinder/dremel to a modern bridge and then drilling it for the 3 barrel bridge, but best case scenario it's going to be a relic.


Clearly a modern mount 3 saddle half bridge exists, Rutters, Callaham and I just found out Mastery makes something but it's their version with the 'two' saddles. I'd rather not use anything relic on this project as the rest of it is shiny and new.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

vadsy said:


> This was the first one I found and probably my number one choice at the moment. I have a quote from Callaham but I'd like to see some comparisons.


Check ebay, i found mine for a lot cheaper than the official website


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Check ebay, i found mine for a lot cheaper than the official website


I did earlier, nothing but I did find Chicago Music Exchange taking offers on the Callaham I'm after. I'll give that a show maybe.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Check out Rutters Guitar Parts. Marc is an amazing guy, and I have bought many Tele bridges from him. His work is the best, and he gets a lot of love at the Tele forum TDPRI. He should be able to make you what you want.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you want saddles the choices are limited. if you want "strat style" you have more options


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> If you want saddles the choices are limited. if you want "strat style" you have more options


It's all good. The few saddle choices available still appeal to me. I ordered a Callaham earlier this week. Watch for a mod thread popping up in a week or two, the pickups and Vibramate is in hand and the bridge and B5 are on the way.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the non bigsby version of that bridge on my tele with two lindy fralin p90's, soon to be revealed. End of october I think (tru oil is curing)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wife came home from her US trip and brought me a Bigsby and the Callaham bridge. It's been sitting exactly a week and I haven't done anything, ..maybe today as we had one dinner last night and another tomorrow. Pickups were from Mojo Music and I found the Vibramate at a guitar show here in Edmonton. I may have to mod the Vibramate bracket or the bridge as the length seems to be an issue. I'd like to use the bridge as a clamp for the Vibramate bracket so I'd have to grind down the bottom side of the bridge, tough call, or cut the bracket shorter and possibly have it slide around. Something is getting modded but it'll be cheaper than drilling the guitar top in the long run. Got a Callaham Bigsby roller with the grooves on the way as well, cheap find used on TGP, should look good.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

djmarcelca said:


> Stewmac
> guitar fetish
> Warmoth


What did you end up going with?

I’m looking at the Callaham @knight_yyz posted, a little put off by the slots, I assume will cause trouble with thicker strings.

Somewhere on the internet, someone said Rutters will make one with cutaways for Bigsby.


----------

